# RV 360 Sanitation Vent



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey there,

Thought I'd try one of those new RV 360 degree vent cap replacement parts that Camping World, and others, are peddling. Anything this simple that has the potential to eliminate tank odor is worth a try. Couple of problems I've encountered. First the diameter of the replacement vent cap is the same as that coming from the tank (2 1/4" O.D. I believe). Figure I can get a coupler to mate the two. Anybody else successfully install one of these yet on their Outback?

My second problem is identifying which of the two vent stacks is black versus grey (at least I assume that's why there's two). Suppose some wiseguy







will suggest a smell test but I haven't used the plumbing yet and would like to get this new toy installed before our first outing. Anybody know which is which?

Thanks for your help,

Greg


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi Greg,

The black tank is probably directly under the toilet, so the vent closest to that location is probably the one. In our 21RS one corner of the wall is angled and that angle forms the chase for the black pipe vent.

Or you might try this; I usually keep my grey tank empty, so when I flush out the water system, I open the grey valve and let it drain in the driveway. You could open the grey drain valve and pour some water down the vents, the one that drains out the drain is the open grey tank.Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Mike,

What a simple, yet effective, solution to determine which stack is which. Thanks for the tip. Guess I'll get the ladder back out!

Greg


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I installed the RV 360 and it was straight forward. No coupler was required. Take the cap off the vent and use a razor blade to cut the top off the old base cover. This will allow you to use the old base and not have to remove it from the rubber roof. Slide the Rv360 over the vent pipe and put a couple of sheet metal screws thought the pipes to lock them together or cement them. Caulk around the RV360 pipe and the old base and your done. Piece of cake.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

What is a RV360 and why is it better then a standard vent cap? Kirk


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

It's a Vent cap weather vane type setup. It faces into the wind and vents on the back side to have a constant low pressure. This will draw out air from the tank instead of static pressure or wind blowing down the vent.
http://www.rv-360.com/


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Fixjet,

Please reply and post some nice close up pictures. What a cool mod this is.

Thanks, Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Looks like a pretty cool mod to install. I smell odors sometimes, and it's always windy around here.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll try to get a photo up soon.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I posted a few pics on the Photo Gallery. If your interested look on Ebay, cheaper than anywhere I could find.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

When you take the cap off the vent there is a flange on the top of the vent base that has the 4 holes that the cap snaps into. The base comes up vertically then it has a little flange (lip)at the top that goes in toward the vent pipe. The flange is about a 1/4 inch wide and will not let the pipe from the RV360 slide down onto the vent pipe. Trim off the flange (or lip if you perfer) and the RV360 will slide right down on the vent pipe. The thing comes with a new base flange but I didn't like the idea of pulling the old one off the rubber roof as it was stuck on pretty damn good and I didn't want to damage the rubber roof. Using the old one works fine. On the sheet metal screw question, look at my pic on the above post. if you look carefully you can see the head of the screw on the right side of the base. The screw goes throught the Base, RV360, and Vent Tube, locking them together. Also I cut off the RV360 tube 1.5" before I put it on to lower it just a little because I cover the trailer in the winter.

1. Remove existing Cap.
2. Trim the Lip off the very top of the Base with razor knife.
3. Slide the RV360 over the vent pipe and secure with a screw thought both pipes or use PVC cement. (screw if you ever what to remove it)
4. Caulk the gap between the RV360 and the Base. (very small gap)

Hope that helps. It works nicely, just the slightest breeze turns it into the wind. There is another type of venturi vent on Ebay also but I liked this one better. I don't know if I will put one on the Gray tank vent as I haven't ever smelled anything from the gray side.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

First trip out with the RV360 installed and it worked great. Absolutly no smell in the bathroom with 6 kids and 3 adults using it for 2 days. Nice upgrade.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

You will like this mod, it works great.

Dan


----------



## A Happy Man (Jul 12, 2004)

I added one too. Only I also changed the base. It wasn't difficult and the new one was also easy to screw down & seal..Now hopefully it will work as advertised..Bob <><


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Just an FYI, from my early readings on the '05 OB 21RS, you are not supposed to walk on the roof.

Is that a valid statement I keep reading?


----------

